# Bernard King/ Patrick Ewing-



## Lucky Leprechaun 33

I will always wonder what could've been had these 2 played together for the long haul barring injuries.

Just imagine that first year with Pat Riley folks!

(Maybe the Bulls wouldn't have been so lucky!)

Pat Riley

Charles Oakley
Bernard King
Patrick Ewing
Mark Jackson
Gerald Wilkins

Anthony Mason
Xavier McDaniel
John Starks

Trent Tucker

Ewing and King would pile up the points with Jackson's proficient play making.

Riley would out coach everyone!

King is/was what Ewing always needed a player who could shoot the ball and take some pressure off of his ample shoulders!

Oakley, Mason, McDaniel, & Starks would have continued to cause the rest of the league fits!

If only we could have experienced it!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

I started watching basketball during the Xavier McDaniel years. I loved the fact that during the 90's we could intimidate people at mostly every postion. 

Bernard King could score at will, but you're right just imagine if he didn't get that nasty knee injury, who knows what would have happen. Bernard vs Jordan...woo hoo. I'm hoping he releases his rights to be included so that hardwood classics could release his jersey. I've been looking to buy it to add to my collection and put it in a frame.


----------



## Lucky Leprechaun 33

USSKittyHawk said:


> I started watching basketball during the Xavier McDaniel years. I loved the fact that during the 90's we could intimidate people at mostly every postion.
> 
> Bernard King could score at will, but you're right just imagine if he didn't get that nasty knee injury, who knows what would have happen. Bernard vs Jordan...woo hoo. I'm hoping he releases his rights to be included so that hardwood classics could release his jersey. I've been looking to buy it to add to my collection and put it in a frame.


How's this for really scary?

King is shooting the ball and therefore Jordan and Pippen would double team on him!

Oakley and Grant/Rodman would be a draw!

But who'd guard Ewing?

Cartwright? Longley?

OUCH.


----------



## knicksfan89

king and ewing did play together for 6 games in 86-87


----------



## Lucky Leprechaun 33

knicksfan89 said:


> king and ewing did play together for 6 games in 86-87


Thats true but what I/we were referring to was the fact that they never managed to play together for a longer extended period of time.

The interesting thing to note is that when King destroyed his knee and wound up in Washington he still played on an all star level and went to an all star game afterwards!

The man could SHOOT the ball!

What they always lacked.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94

That would've been pretty sick. In fact, unforunately, my boy Ewing's whole career will be viewed by many as a series of "wouldas and couldas". But Bernard was nasty, and very often forgotten.


----------



## Fitz382

knicksfan89 said:


> king and ewing did play together for 6 games in 86-87


No they didn't, King played six games that year when Ewing was on the injured list.


----------

